# NEW YORK | Sutton 58 | 258m | 847ft | 65 fl | T/O



## Vertical_Gotham

Another Norman Foster project!

*Coming soon to the far East Side: 200-Square-foot condo building.*
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl...far-east-side-200k-square-foot-condo-building

*A developer plans to raze four properties in Sutton Place to create a 95-unit building.*



> A tony enclave of Manhattan's Sutton Place has long served as a quiet retreat for the city's upper crust. But the Bauhouse Group is betting that change is afoot.
> 
> The firm announced Friday it has acquired a fourth rental property, *426 E. 58th St*., and 100,000 square feet of air rights for an undisclosed price, which will allow it *to build a 95-unit condo building designed by starchitect Norman Foster's firm along East 58th Street.*
> 
> Bauhouse—which purchased three contiguous buildings for $32 million in January—*plans to raze all four of the structures to make way for the new 200,000-square-foot apartment building.*
> 
> "There hasn't been a true ultra-luxury building (in the neighborhood) since Rosario Candela did One Sutton Place South in 1927," said Joseph Beninati, managing member of the Bauhouse Group, referencing a stately 14-story apartment building between East 56th and East 57th streets.
> 
> *The firm plans to roll out renderings and specifics on its condo building this spring, before beginning construction over the summer.* The development will be in close proximity to midtown's Plaza District, but more importantly, will be just across the river from the forthcoming Cornell Tech campus on Roosevelt Island--accessible by train or cable car.
> 
> "What is going to happen (on Roosevelt Island) is a true game changer, and something that will make this neighborhood forever different," said Mr. Beninati.
> 
> Bauhouse is also moving ahead with its Chelsea condo development at 515 W. 29th St., which sits in a 90-degree bend of the High Line.


----------



## LondoniumLex

I'm not too thrilled about this since they're decent old buildings.


----------



## desertpunk

http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/...esign_another_midtown_east_condo_building.php


----------



## The Lion

How tall are we thinking they can stretch 95 units and 269,000 square feet? 800 feet, perhaps?


----------



## bodegavendetta

LondoniumLex said:


> I'm not too thrilled about this since they're decent old buildings.


I agree. At least the leftmost one is only so-so... But almost every Norman Foster project in NY has been good or even great, so that will make up for it. Could be worse. Could be a Gene Kaufman project.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

The Lion said:


> How tall are we thinking they can stretch 95 units and 269,000 square feet? 800 feet, perhaps?


Yes I believe so easily especially being below 60th Street and 1 street north of the supertall row!. 

Btw, the address should be changed to 426 - 432 East 58th street. Building 426 was the latest purchase to complete the assemblage for this site.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*Luxury Mega-Tower For Sutton Place*
http://www.nypress.com/local-news/20150407/luxury-mega-tower-for-sutton-place#sthash.N0kYugVA.dpuf












> Plans have been drawn up for a luxury *900-foot condo tower in Sutton Place*, which, if completed as planned, would rank as one of the tallest buildings in Manhattan.The *268,000-square-foot *tower will become the second-tallest on the Upper East Side, behind the in-progress 432 Park Avenue at 1,400 feet, and one of the tallest in the city. Construction permits have not yet been filed for *426-432 East 58th Street*, allowing the massive project to fly mostly under the radar until now.
> 
> *Read entire article in link:*


----------



## Ghostface79

Foster's about to show Vinoly how to get it done. 
Hope they stick to this design or something simliar. I love 432 Park but so far this one and the 37th street proposal are using the same concept but with better designs. Now let's see how Vinoly will answer back with 125 Greenwich.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Oh hell freaking yes, that's a thing of beauty. Sort of like 432 Park and 610 Lex had a baby.

Unrelated, that diagram of the Billionaires Row towers is a hysterical mess. I _wish_ Baccarat was that tall!


----------



## The Lion

Awesome! :cheers: This should be moved to skyscrapers.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^Hell yea!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Really nice.


----------



## bodegavendetta

I just wish the render wasn't in black and white.


----------



## desertpunk

bodegavendetta said:


> I just wish the render wasn't in black and white.


Just as well, the design and the architect are unconfirmed.


----------



## hunser

Resized, ~70 floors. With thos additional air rights this could be a supertall.  Also love how the tower meets the street, typically New York.


----------



## hunser

NIMBYs already trying to fight it ... 



> Kallos said he’s opposed to a high-rise luxury residential tower in a residential neighborhood, and will be looking to mobilize the community to push back against the size and scope of the Sutton Place Development.
> 
> “The brochure tells the story for us,” said Kallos. “What’s most concerning to me about [the project] is that it’s* creating a future where the only people that will have a right to light and air are the people who can afford it.”*
> 
> Community Board 6 chair Sandro Sherrod told Our Town that the board, like Kallos, was just made aware of what’s being proposed at Sutton Place through constituents. *But because the project is as of right, any plans that are filed with the Dept. of Buildings would not come before the board for review.*
> 
> *Kallos reinforced his opposition to the project as proposed and urged constituents to contact local elected officials to voice their concerns. With enough community support, he said, it’s possible to insert a zoning text amendment or height restriction before the developer builds over 50 percent of the base of the building.*
> 
> “This is our chance, otherwise we will get a super-scraper in a residential neighborhood and we won’t be able to do anything about it,” said Kallos. “This is literally about the one percent having light and air, and the rest not.”
> 
> But it’s clear from the sales brochure that the ability to build big is one of the assemblage’s biggest selling points, and that whoever buys the site will likely have plans to build as tall as possible.


I can't even big with ...


----------



## (:

Oh no! Not a residential tower in a residential part of manhattan!:bash:
:cheers:


----------



## LondoniumLex

The design is ok, but the height is amazing!


----------



## Hudson11

are they planning a new Baccarat Tower, or is that the one they built recently? It's here too:


Midtown East Skyline NYC by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

^^ where's the Baccarat? I don't see it.

A nice cluster of very tall towers forming within the 57th street corridor.

They have 143 East 60th pretty tall! It looks like around 520 Park Ave Height. I wonder where they are getting their info from.

Also what is that skinny grey tower that looks to be ~ 63-64th street in the UES?


----------



## Hudson11

I cant wait for the NIMBY tears.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Facade retention for the current buildings would be nice.


----------



## ophizer

those are dumpy buildings, nothing worth saving
midtown should not have any walk ups, nor any height limits for that matter 
anything between 23rd and chambers st is a different story and every potential demolition should be scrutinized tenfold


----------



## bodegavendetta

*East Side Rezoning Plan Aims to Halt Sutton Place Supertall*



> A group of Sutton Place residents and politicians have filed plans for a rezoning drafted by urban planners that would block the development of supertall towers in that area of town. The East River Fifties Alliance has formally submitted their plan for a rezoning of the area bounded by First Avenue and the East River between 52nd and 59th streets to the Department of City Planning. The rezoning text is an effort between bigwigs like Senator Liz Krueger, City Councilmen Ben Kallos and Daniel Garodnick, Borough President Gale Brewer, and community stakeholders to thwart the encroachment of tall towers, like the 900-foot development Bauhouse Group has planned for East 58th Street between First Avenue and Sutton Place, on the neighborhood. "We are drawing a line on the march of superscrapers at billionaire's row to protect our city's residential neighborhoods," Kallos said in a statement.
> 
> The plan is intended to replace the area's R10 zoning designation, a 1960's-era piece of urban planning with no height restrictions that would allow the as-of-right development of Bauhouse's tower, with a new zoning designation that would* limit building height to 260 feet, or 25 stories,* require at least 25-percent of residential units in new developments to be dedicated to affordable housing, and would encourage the development of new community spaces like medical offices and day cares. The plan would quadruple the requisite amount of affordable housing in new developments. Whether affordable housing will be mandatory, voluntary, or other is still being worked out between the East River Fifties Alliance and City Planning in the negotiations process.
> 
> But just because the plan has been submitted does not mean it will be adopted and approved by the City Council. The plan is now in the pre-ULURP stages, and will move into ULURP where it will be reviewed by the city for approval.


Current zoning potential:









Proposed zoning potential:


----------



## Jay

That's dumb, but there is a shred of hope



> But just because the plan has been submitted does not mean it will be adopted and approved by the City Council. The plan is now in the pre-ULURP stages, and will move into ULURP where it will be reviewed by the city for approval.


----------



## Torch

*Bad news: Height cut. New height unknown *

From Ny.Curbed:
http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2016/02/08/900foot_sutton_place_tower_will_get_major_height_cut_sources.php



> The controversial, 900-foot tower set to rise on the Upper East Side has taken a significant *height cut going down from the original planned 80 stories down to 62 stories*, The Real Deal reports. While the number of stories have reduced, it's not immediately clear how much the actual height will reduce itself or whether there will be larger floors. Either way the project has received a great deal of pushback from community groups like the East River 50s Alliance, who have also now released a proposed zoning plan to ban megatowers in that part of the Upper East Side.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Carlton along with the lead developer on the project, the Bauhouse Group have s*truggled to find financing for the building since August* last year, and even at a reduced height it is expected to cost about $750 million.


The Real Deal on the other hand says: *tower is down to 68 stories*.

Article on the Real Deal:
http://therealdeal.com/2016/02/05/beninatis-bauhouse-seeks-80m-mezz-loan-for-3-sutton-place/?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=beninatis-bauhouse-seeks-80m-mezz-loan-for-3-sutton-place


> Foster + Partners is slated to design the tower, according to previous news reports, but there was *no mention of Foster* in the letter. *Representatives for Bauhouse declined to comment*, as did representatives for Carlton


----------



## Victhor

hunser said:


> ^ Potential supertall! :cheers:
> 
> http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl...ping-developers-build-higher-supertall-towers
> *
> The little loophole helping developers build higher supertall towers*
> Developers are constructing skyscrapers on stilts
> 
> By Daniel Geiger
> 
> 
> Suck it NIMBYs - you wanted a shorter tower, well now you'll get a supertall instead! :lol:


I made some fast calculations comparing property prices at different heights, and for a building the size and price of 432 park, raising the entire building 1 meter allows you to raise the total selling price by $16 million, but I don't know what would be the construction costs of that.


----------



## Jay

Torch said:


> *Bad news: Height cut. New height unknown *
> 
> From Ny.Curbed:
> http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2016/02/08/900foot_sutton_place_tower_will_get_major_height_cut_sources.php
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Deal on the other hand says: *tower is down to 68 stories*.
> 
> Article on the Real Deal:
> http://therealdeal.com/2016/02/05/beninatis-bauhouse-seeks-80m-mezz-loan-for-3-sutton-place/?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=beninatis-bauhouse-seeks-80m-mezz-loan-for-3-sutton-place


I'm pretty sure last we heard it was bumped up to 1000, maybe now it's back at 900?


----------



## hunser

It's not a height cut. The tower will be tall, but with fewer floors. The idea was explained here:



> Rather than using those precious square feet on lower, less-desirable floors, builders are jacking up the heights of their mechanical spaces, which don't count toward their allotted square footage, allowing them to start their residential units higher up. The result is like putting a skyscraper on stilts.
> 
> "Mechanical space simply isn't counted toward zoning floor area,"


----------



## Jay

hunser said:


> It's not a height cut. The taller will be tall, but with fewer floors. The idea was explained here:


Yea that makes sense, we recently heard the height was increased


----------



## McSky

*Developer of controversial supertall condo tower faces foreclosure
*

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160210/REAL_ESTATE/160219995/developer-of-controversial-supertall-condo-tower-faces-foreclosure


----------



## Jay

Oh goody!

But anyway... there are more exciting projects in NY although the location was very good for this one. I'm not too sad about it.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Hot mess.

*Judge denies Bauhouse’s bid to block 3 Sutton Place foreclosure sale*



> A Manhattan judge has struck down Bauhouse Group’s request for an injunction against Gamma Real Estate and its planned foreclosure auction of Bauhouse’s 3 Sutton Place condo project.
> 
> The ruling means that *Gamma Real Estate is, for now, allowed to proceed with a foreclosure sale of the 3 Sutton Place development site*, at 426-432 East 58th Street in Midtown, currently scheduled for Feb. 29.
> 
> Bauhouse Group, led by Joseph Beninati, defaulted on nearly $129 million in loans last month that it had received from lender Gamma, led by Richard Kalikow, for its planned 68-story, Norman Foster-designed condo tower at 3 Sutton Place.
> 
> Bauhouse then filed suit in New York State Supreme Court against Gamma last week, and successfully received a temporary restraining order against the lender and its foreclosure auction of the site.
> 
> But the two sides met again in court on Tuesday, where a state Supreme Court judge lifted the temporary restraining order and ruled against Bauhouse’s bid for a preliminary injunction against the foreclosure sale, sources said.
> 
> It’s unclear whether Bauhouse will seek to appeal the ruling, possibly through the court’s appellate division. *While Bauhouse’s lawsuit against Gamma was not dismissed and is still ongoing, the injunction sought against the foreclosure auction – which could very well see the developer lose control of the Midtown property – was a critical aspect of the complaint.*
> Representatives for Bauhouse did not return requests for comment, while representatives for Gamma declined comment.
> 
> Gamma has retained Eastdil Secured to market the 3 Sutton Place development site to potential bidders in advance of the foreclosure sale.
> Bauhouse’s lawsuit against Gamma claimed the lender had made it “extremely difficult to access information” about the property in advance of the auction, with the goal of “chilling any bids” and assuring the lender was the sole bidder for the property.
> 
> Such difficulties included a confidential agreement implemented by Eastdil that “does not permit a bidder [on 3 Sutton Place] to give information about the project to his own lender” in advance of the foreclosure auction, Bauhouse’s attorney Stephen Meister told The Real Deal last week.
> 
> Gamma had provided Bauhouse with a roughly $127 million mortgage loan and a $20 million mezzanine loan to fund the planned 113-unit, 283,000-square-foot condo tower, which according to the developer’s complaint has an estimated market value “approaching $1 billion.”
> 
> Bauhouse has actively sought additional funding in recent months to finance the development, as TRD reported, as well as a joint venture partner to help bring the project to fruition. The developer received demolition permits for the Midtown site late last year.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Apparently this jobber is now in the hands of the bankruptcy judge.

https://christopherfountain.wordpress.com/2016/04/10/antares-star-burns-out/


----------



## desertpunk

This is probably the end of 3 Sutton Place. The market is swinging towards smaller, less expensive units with a lesser degree of finish. This hothouse flower needed to go to ground three years ago when sales were rocking. Any new owner of the site will probably build something shorter and less glitzy (assuming they get a good price on land).


----------



## Tower Dude

As a skyscraper fan I am sad to see this tower go, but as a someone who believes that more affordable housing is needed the decline of the ultra-luxury market is beneficial to rest of the market.


----------



## ophizer

Tower Dude said:


> As a skyscraper fan I am sad to see this tower go, but as a someone who believes that more affordable housing is needed the decline of the ultra-luxury market is beneficial to rest of the market.


these do not have to be mutually exclusive events


----------



## Tower Dude

One would think but the market evidence says that is the case that this


----------



## bodegavendetta

ophizer said:


> these do not have to be mutually exclusive events


In much of Manhattan it is. Land is just too expensive to build affordable or even non-super luxury units without some kind of subsidy.


----------



## Hudson11

this project is clinging to life under a new developer. Plans filed for a 844' tower with 67 floors, but it is uncertain whether the current developer will choose to go through with developing the site or sell it again. 


*After winning 3 sutton place at auction gamma files plans for 850 foot tower*



> [...]
> N. Richard Kalikow’s firm, which paid $98 million for the site and air rights earlier this month, submitted plans to build a 67-story tower with 389 apartments. The 262,069-square-foot building would have two units per floor on floors two through 66; amenities on the first five floors will include a playroom, lounge, gym and conference room, according to an application filed Wednesday with the city’s Department of Buildings.
> [...]
> But Gamma isn’t necessarily planning to develop the tower on its own, or at all. Firm president Jonathan Kalikow said Gamma filed building plans at 3 Sutton Place to “safeguard the property” while it weighs its options, which include finding a joint venture partner, moving forward on its own or selling the site.
> *
> “Obviously one of the big issues is getting the project started and making sure we got moving so its not a stalled project like its been for the past year,”* he told The Real Deal. “We’re just eager to get past the bankruptcy, past the foreclosure and put that behind us and really achieve the ultimate goal, which is to get repaid.”
> [...]


----------



## streetscapeer

source unknown


----------



## 57th&1st

Monday afternoon (click pic for full size):


----------



## streetscapeer

Source


----------



## streetscapeer

*@eliteworldphotographe*


----------



## streetscapeer

*@bkalaiya









Source*


----------



## baronson

From yesterday:













My two favorite things: buildings and the subway


----------



## JohnDee

nice one, but bland.


----------



## streetscapeer

Credit: The dronalist


----------



## baronson

From 8.1.20:


----------



## streetscapeer

*@thecityandthesubway*


----------



## Hudson11

3 Sutton Place nears apex as new Trader Joe's at BridgeMarket approved by Landmarks


Sutton Tower, 430 East 58th Street, Beekman/Sutton Place : New York is a city of contrasts wrought through proximity and diversity. In the Sutton Place neighborhood in Midtown’s northeast corner,




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## baronson

From 8.22.20:


----------



## redcode

Sep 06

Changing Skyline by June Marie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 16

PBRE6993 by Dennis Fraevich, trên Flickr


----------



## 57th&1st

From a few days ago:


----------



## A Chicagoan

57th&1st said:


> From a few days ago:


Your bridge view is gone!


----------



## 57th&1st

A Chicagoan said:


> Your bridge view is gone!


I KNOW!!! And it was such a majestic sliver of a view too .... 

_(...and you have a VERY good memory...!)_


----------



## A Chicagoan

57th&1st said:


> I KNOW!!! And it was such a majestic sliver of a view too ....
> 
> _(...and you have a VERY good memory...!)_


Haha, I saw your new post and thought there was something familiar about the view!


----------



## streetscapeer

*@selvon.nef*


----------



## hkskyline

Queensboro Bridge looking into Roosevelt Island by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 13:*


----------



## redcode

*3 Sutton Place’s Crown Installation Progresses In Midtown, Manhattan*


> Crown work is moving along on 3 Sutton Place, an 847-foot-tall residential skyscraper at 430 East 58th Street in Midtown East. Designed by Thomas Juul-Hansen and developed by Gamma Real Estate with Stephen B. Jacobs Group as the executive architect, the 62-story tower is located between Sutton Place South and First Avenue and will yield 121 residential units with sweeping views of Manhattan. The site is a short walk from the Sutton Place Park North esplanade that overlooks the East River, Roosevelt Island, and Long Island City.
> 
> Since our last update in May, almost all of the remaining windows have been installed and work has shifted to the completion of the multi-story crown, which features concentric indented rectangular panels enclosing a steel frame. The northern and western elevations of the crown are currently finished.











3 Sutton Place's Crown Installation Progresses in Midtown, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Work is nearing completion on 3 Sutton Place, a 62-story skyscraper from Thomas Juul Hansen and Stephen B. Jacobs at 430 East 58th Street in Sutton Place.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## 57th&1st

From this morning:


----------



## hkskyline

8/19

Queensboro Bridge in New York City by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430508378435035137


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## redcode

Chrysler Building at night by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 31

r_210901_106_beat0072_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## 57th&1st

From this morning - the construction elevator has started coming down:


----------



## redcode

Sep 12

Never Forget, New York by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## 57th&1st

From about 6:30am this morning - first time I've seen the crown's lights turned on. It was very foggy and the sun was already up...hopefully on a clear dark night it will look a lot more impressive.


----------



## hkskyline

9/22

Maintaining an Icon by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/19

USAF C-17A Globemaster III (06-6167) by Chris Ianno, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 19

baronsonphoto-20210919-009.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/1

Somewhere In New York City by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 29

Manhattan Skyline by James Veselovsky, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A wider look ... not many skyscrapers around the Queensboro to block the views.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444376008157765632


----------



## redcode

Oct 11

r_211011_315_beat0077_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 17

Manhattan Skyline at Sunset from Roosevelt Island by Bill Rich, sur Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

^ a couple more


Untitled by Bill Rich, on Flickr


Manhattan Skyline at Sunset from Roosevelt Island by Bill Rich, on Flickr


Manhattan Skyline at Sunset from Roosevelt Island by Bill Rich, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/26

r_220730_0122_beat0059_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/7

Manhattan, New York Skyline by YL168, on Flickr


----------



## Hindustani

Sutton 58 = *The 42, Calcutta, India (65 fl, 249m)

both look identical.*


quick image upload


----------



## Ecopolisia

Hindustani said:


> Sutton 58 = *The 42, Calcutta, India (65 fl, 249m)
> 
> both look identical.*
> 
> 
> quick image upload


....Lol..Hmmmm,not really that identical(be more specific next time/in the future.Just to be more trustworthy in your comparisons,you know) most definitely not regarding the facade/glass quality,I can tell you that much (that's pretty obviously)

But,well in ((some)) way in term of facade look and design then sure.I hoped you meant that,at least...Lol...🤷😅🙃👍


----------



## Hudson11

Summer In The City by AAcerbo, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Hindustani said:


> Sutton 58 = *The 42, Calcutta, India (65 fl, 249m)
> 
> both look identical.*





Ecopolisia said:


> ....Lol..Hmmmm,not really that identical(be more specific next time/in the future.Just to be more trustworthy in your comparisons,you know) most definitely not regarding the facade/glass quality,I can tell you that much (that's pretty obviously)


both look identical, but both commited a mistake: they are too skinny. they should be thicker 😭 😭


----------



## Ecopolisia

Zaz965 said:


> both look identical, but both commited a mistake: they are too skinny. they should be thicker 😭 😭


Yeah,design wise,ONLY, as I also said before.You just can't generalize in this case or any other cases for that matter..Lol..But,sure that's your wish for it which doens't mean it's too skinny or that skinny for others around here,incl. myself.I'm just saying.But,sure thick or wide buildings sure can,not necessarily will,be all interesting and nice to look at,too. That's for sure.I'd like your spirit for certain things, though😅🙃✌💎🌈


----------



## Hudson11

Sutton Tower Wraps Up Construction at 430 East 58th Street in Sutton Place, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is wrapping up on Sutton Tower, a 67-story, 121-unit tower from Thomas Juul-Hansen, Gamma, and JVP at 430 East 58th Street in Sutton Place.



newyorkyimby.com


----------

